# [Review] Razer Surround



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
aufgrund der großen Beliebtheit wollte ich mir nun auch mal die Surround-Simulation von Razer vornehemen und diese mit Dolby Headphone (kurz: DH) und Dolby Home Theatre v4 (kurz: DHT) vergleichen.
Dies ist meine erste „Review“, ich würde mich daher über konstruktives Feedback freuen.
Der Test ist so noch nicht fertig, da noch einige weitere Spiele getestet werden sollen, diese werde ich später noch nachreichen.

Da Sound ja immer subjektiv ist un die Bewertung daher nicht allgemeingültig sind,
hier eine kleine Beschreibung meiner Hörvorlieben:
Ich persönlich nutze gerne Surroundsimulationen und ziehe diese oftmals einem einfach Stereosound vor.
Am liebsten höre ich Musik in "Badewannenstimmung", mit einer Bass- und Höhenbetonung.
Habe selbst noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Kopfhörer und Co. gemacht, da ich noch recht jung bin.

*Verwendete Hardware:*
Asus Xonar DGX
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm
(sonstige Hardware siehe Signatur)

Ich weiß, dass das nicht das optimale Equipment ist, aber ich denke,
dass die DGX und der Beyerdynamic-Hörer für eine Surround-Simulation welche für Razer-Headsets gedacht ist, ausreichend ist. 

*Verwendete Treiber:*
UNi Xonar 1821 v1.71 r2 (Einstellungen siehe hier)
DHT v4 (7.2.8000.17) Addon (siehe Testfeld)
Razer Surround Version 1.00 (Standardeinstellungen)

*Einrichtung/Bedienung:*
Die Einrichtung verläuft problemlos und ist ohne viel Vorwissen möglich.
Man muss sich einen Account bei Razer Synapse erstellen um die Software nutzen zu können.
Die Kalibrierung ist sehr schnell gemacht und die vorgefertigten Einstellungen sind meist ausreichend. Die Einstellungen im Equalizer sind standard mäßig gut und den Genres entsprechend.


*Testfeld 1 - Musik:*
Das Testfeld wurde stark durch meinen eigenen Musikgeschmack, daher ist hauptsächlich Dubstep, Metal und Rap vertreten – werde evtl. noch weitere Beispiele nachreichen.
Hier die verwendeten DHT v4 Musikeinstellungen.

Martin Garrix – Animals (Original Mix)
Bei DHT kommen Höhen und Tiefen gut durch, der Klang wirkt lebendiger als ohne.
Je nach Einstellung, lässt sich die Bass-/Höhen-/Mittenbetonung regeln, klingt aber auf jeder Einstellung gut bis sehr gut.
Bei Dolby Headphone hingegen wirken die Mitten deutlich übertont und dröhnen fast. Bass kommt zwar gut rüber, aber die Mitten schlagen deutlich lauter rein. Auch wirkt der Klang leicht gläsern was auf eine ungenügende Simulation hindeutet. Der Klang ist schlechter als ohne Simulation.
Nun zu Razer Surround: Der Klang erinnert stark an DH, wirkt aber etwas kräftiger und weniger gläsern. Bass und Höhen werden leicht betont, kommen trotzdem aber nicht übertrieben rüber.
Insgesamt wirkt der Klang trotzdem nicht so klar und deutlich wie bei DHT, sondern leicht verwaschen (wie man es von Headsets gewöhnt ist).

Rage Against The Machine – Killing in the name
Auch bei diesem Track wirkt sich DHT nur positiv auf den Sound aus. Die Gitarren klingen stark und deutlich, die Stimme wirkt klar und kein bisschen verschwommen.
Der Sound wird durch Dolby Headphone stark verzerrt. Der Gitarrensound wirkt verschoben, die Stimme schwankt zwischen gedämpft und überbetont. Auch hier zeigt sich wieder der gläserne Sound.
Razer Surround liefert ein befriedigendes Ergebnis. Der Gitarrensound wird betont und wirkt relativ gut und stark. Die Stimme hingegen wird sehr gedämpft. Der Klang ist minimal schlechter als ohne Simulation.

Kanye West – Stronger
DHT betont deutlich den Gesang und dämpft dafür den Beat, diese Betonung verändert sich aber im Laufe des Tracks. Der Mittel- bis Endteil hat wieder einen stärkeren Bass. Die Simulation klappt nur bedingt, da sich die Betonung mMn an einigen Stellen ins schlechtere verschiebt.
Mit Dolby Headphone klingt der Track grässlich. Der Sound wird verzerrt und lässt sich aufgrund der starken Betonung auf unangenehme Höhen & Tiefen kaum aushalten. Die Kopfhörer klingen deutlich schlechter als ohne Simulation.
Auch hier zeigt Razer Surround wieder die typischen Headset-Eigenschaften:
Der Klang wirkt beschnitten und unsauber. Immerhin ist die Betonung nicht so schlimm wie bei DH.

Nomy – Cocaine
Bei diesem Track wirkt der Klang durch DHT ein Stück realistischer, an einigen Stellen tritt aber auch eine komische Verschiebung der Betonung auf. Stereo liefert bei diesem Track ein besseres Gesamtergebnis ab.
Dolby Headphone erzeugt auch bei diesem Track wieder einen gläsernen Klang. Die Betonungen sind schrecklich. DH liefert ein sehr schlechtes Bild ab.
Nachdem man in Razer Surround den EQ(ualizer) auf Metal umgestellt hat, zeigt sich ein etwas besserer Sound, trotzdem wird auch hier wieder deutlich das Razer Surround nicht zum Musik hören geeignet ist und den Klang zu sehr verfälscht.

Two Steps From Hell – Heart of Courage
Dolby Home Theatre zeigt bei diesem Track sein ganzes Können und erzeugt ein echtes „Mittendrin“-Gefühl. Der Sound klingt als ob man mitten im Orchester sitzen würde und erzeugt einen sehr guten Klang. Einzig und allein die Betonung von bestimmten Instrumenten lässt sich bemängeln.
Dolby Headphone liefert ein ordentliches Bild ab, kann aber nicht den vollen Klang wiedergeben. Die Instrumente wirken alle leicht beschnitten, trotzdem bildet sich ein stabiles Gesamtbild, was aber nicht an DHT rankommt.
Razer Surround klingt fast 1:1 wie Dolby Headphone bei diesem Track. Wenn man im Equalizer „Klassik“ auswählt zeigt sich ein sehr verfälschtes Klangbild und zerstört einem den ganzen Hörgenuss.

*Fazit:*
Bei den genannten Musiktiteln stellt sich Dolby Home Theatre als klarer Sieger heraus und bietet als einzige Simulation einen durchweg besseren Klang als ohne. Razer Surround ist bei vielen Tracks „überfordert“ und verfälscht das Klangbild stark. Dolby Headphone ist der Verlierer dieses Testfelds, da der Klang sehr „gläsern“ und unrealistisch klingt.

*Testfeld 2 – Filme:*
Da ich in meinem PC kein Blu-Ray Laufwerk habe nutze ich für dieses Testfeld die DVD-Versionen der Filme, welche aber auch Dolby Digital unterstützen. Die einzelnen Filme werden anhand einer Szene beispielhaft zum Vergleich der Simualtionen genutzt, da ich nicht die Zeit (und Lust) habe, jeden Film ganz mit einer bestimmten Simulation durch zu gucken.

Kick Ass – Befreiung durch Hitgirl
Für DHT ist das ein Heimspiel, da es, wie der Name schon sagt, für Filme ausgelegt ist.
Das Klangerlebnis ist einfach nur beeindruckend. Dialoge klingen sehr gut, man hört die Kugeln um seinen Kopf fliegen und die Filmmusik kommt sehr gut durch. Ich habe zeitweise einfach nur die Augen geschlossen und den Klang genossen.
Dolby Headphone wirkt ernüchternd schwach dagegen. Es besteht zwar eine gewisse Surroundsimulation aber das mittendrin Gefühl kommt kaum auf. Dialoge wirken leicht gedämpft und Schüsse sind auch nur bedingt überzeugend.
Razer Surround liegt zwischen DH und DHT. Der Surroundklang ist gut aber die Waffen haben weniger „Bumms“ als bei DHT.

Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt – Das Finale
DHT zeigt auch hier sein können: Der Sound kommt einem Kino sehr nahe und überzeugt in jeder Hinsicht.
Dolby Headphone ist überfordert und die Surround-Simulation klappt nur bedingt. Das gesammte Klangbild wirkt schwächer als bei DHT.
Razer Surround liefert ein gutes Gesamtbild, welches durch gutes Mittendrin-Gefühl und relativ guten Sound überzeugt. Auch hier hat DHT aber die Nase vorn.

*Fazit:*
Dolby Home Theatre beweist das Filme seine Stärke ist. Der Surroundklang ist auf Augenhöhe mit einem Kino und die Sounds wirken klar und realistisch. Bonus-Features wie der „Dialogue Enhancer“ ermöglichen eine noch bessere Anpassung an das gewünschte Ergebnis. Dolby Headphone stellt eine gute Möglichkeit dar, den Klang durch einen etwas besseren Raumklang zur verbessern, die Veränderung ist aber nur minimal.
Razer Surround liefert ein ordentliches Sounderlebnis ab, welches ein schwaches Mittendrin-Gefühl erzeugen kann. Die „Stereo-Verbesserung“ liefert gute Ergebnisse und stellt einen guten Raumklang dar.

*Testfeld 3 – Games:*
Ich habe versucht Spiele auszuwählen bei denen es sehr guten Sound gibt und Gegnerortung von Bedeutung ist.

Counter Strike : Global Offensive
Da das Spiel 5.1 Sound unterstützt wurde der Audiokanal im DGX Audio Center auf „6 Channels“ geändert.
Der Sound bei DHT klingt voll und stark. Schüsse, Granaten und sonstige Explosionen kommen gut rüber. Die Ortung liegt auf einem guten Niveau, könnte aber noch einen Hauch genauer sein. Allgemein bildet sich ein ähnliches Klangbild wie in einem Actionfilm im Kino.
Bei Dolby Headphone klingen die Waffen zwar weniger „hart“, dies hat aber nicht nur Nachteile. Die Ortung ist sehr ähnlich zu der von DHT, aufgrund der milderen Waffensounds lässt sich diese aber besser nutzen. DHT klingt zwar spaßiger, DH bietet aber bessere taktische Möglichkeiten.
Razer Surround bietet hier die besten Ergebnisse in Punkto Ortung und bietet fast zentimeter-genaue Lokalisierung des Gegners. Dafür ist das Klangerlebnis aber milde gesagt sehr getrübt: Man fühlt sich als ob man Ohrenschützer benutzen würde, da der Sound gemildert klingt und Waffen viel schwächer klingen.
Wer einen realistischen spaßigen Klang will sollte für CS:GO DHT nutzen, wer hingegen taktische Vorteile ganz ausschöpfen will, sollte sich mal Razer Surround anschauen. (wobei die richtigen Profis sowieso mit Stereo zocken).

*(Vorläufiges) Fazit:*
DHT stellt das beste Gesamtbild da und überzeugt durch eine realistische Sounddarstellung.
Dolby Headphone wirkt wie eine abgespeckte Version und bildet somit das mindeste einer Surroundsound-Simulation. Razer Surround ist eine interessante Alternative und bietet eine sehr detailierte Ortung auf Kosten eines guten Klangerlebnis.


*Testfeld 4 – Skype:*
Da für jeden Gamer eine gute Sprachkommunikation zum zocken dazugehört und
man Multiplayer-Shooter sowieso oft mit Freunden spielt, habe ich dieses Testfeld hinzugefügt.
DHT zeigt hier die fehlende Ausrichtung und erzeugt ein Rauschen trotz guter Sprachqualität der Gesprächspartner. Kleine Nebengeräusche wie Tastatur tippen und ähnliches werden deutlich betont.
Auch hier zeigt sich das bereits genannte Problem des „gläsernen Sounds“:
Die Stimmübertragung wirkt verzerrt. Im Gegensatz zu DHT aber wird die Stimme genauso laut übertragen wie Nebengeräusche. Dadurch ist das Gesamtbild ein wenig besser als bei DHT. 
Razer Surround weißt eine Besonderheit auf, da man bei der Nutzung als Wiedergabequelle den „Razer Surround Audio Controller“ und nicht wie sonst die Soundkarte auswählen muss. 
Ähnlich wie bei DHT wird das Rauschen lauter, aber die Stimme wirkt im Vergleich zu den anderen Simualtionen noch am besten.
*Fazit:*: 
Skype ist die einzige Situation in der sich JEDE Simulation negativ auf den Sound auswirkt, daher würde ich bei reinem skypen möglichst auf Surround verzichten.

*Pro & Kontra:*
+ kostenfreie Alternative (bis zum 31.12.2013 - danach 20$ bzw. € )
+ sehr gute Ortung in Shootern
+ leichte Verbesserung in Filmen
+ viele Anpassungsmöglichkeiten
- nicht zur Musikwiedergabe geeignet
- ähnliche Probleme wie DHT/DH bei Skype-Gesprächen
- Sound wirkt immer verfälscht
- Anmeldung bei Razer Synapse erforderlich

*Fazit:*
Wer eine kostenfreie bzw. kostengünstige Möglichkeit sucht,
Surroundsound zu erleben kann sich Razer Surround mal anschauen.
Es stellt fürs reine Zocken eine gute Alternative zu Dolby Headphone / Home Theatre dar
und dürfte den meisten reichen.
Wer die Möglichkeit hat Dolby Home Theatre zu nutzen, sollte hingegen die Finger von Razer Surround lassen, da das allgemeine Erlebnis doch nicht an das von DHT ran kommt.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Oktober 2013)

Ganz nett, beantwortet einige Fragen, aber warum benutzt du bei Musik Equalizer-Voreinstellungen (und dann auch noch verschiedene, was den Vergleich völlig zerstört?) und probierst Surround überhaupt aus? Das hat ja bei Musik so überhaupt nichts verloren. Und wieso hast du bei Filmen nicht auch auf 6 Channels gestellt?


----------



## Darkseth (3. Oktober 2013)

Zumal, soweit ich weiß, der Razer Surround nur Mehrkanal Tonspuren in stereo "umwandelt", und Stereo Tonspuren, wie z.B. Musik, unangetastet lässt.
Meine Musik klang z.B. genau gleich, egal ob razer surround an oder aus war ^^


----------



## Gummix (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
danke für den Test^^

Gruß


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe nur um die Features von Razer Surround auszutesten, probeweise mal den Equalizer ausprobiert. Im Großteil der Test lief es aber ohne.
Bei DHT lief durchgehen der "offene" Equalizer, da dieser meiner Meinung nach das beste Gesamtbild liefert.
Ich habe bei Filmen auch 6 Channels gewählt, habe vergessen es oben im Test nochmal zusätzlich zu vermerken.

Das Razer Mehrkanal Tonspuren in Stereo umwandelt wäre mir neu, vorallem da es in Razer Synapse sogar die zusätzliche option gibt Stereo in Surround umrechnen zu lassen.
Das deine Musik gleich klang kann daran liegen, das, wenn du Razer Surround nutzt, du den "Razer Surround Audio Controller" als Wiedergabequelle auswählen musst.


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich mal selbst testen. Ich habe ja eh schon Kopfhörer von Razer (Razer Carachias), der Sound könnte eventuell auf denen noch besser klingen weil eher auf sie abgestimmt


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. Oktober 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Muss ich mal selbst testen. Ich habe ja eh schon Kopfhörer von Razer (Razer Carachias), der Sound könnte eventuell auf denen noch besser klingen weil eher auf sie abgestimmt



Auch wenn ich ziemlich was gegen Razer Headsets habe, würde ich dir in deinem Fall empfehlen Razer Surround auszuprobieren.
Wie du anhand des Tests siehst ist es ganz nützlich.
DHT und Dolby Headphone kannst du außerdem sowieso nur mit einer guten Soundkarte nutzen, die sich für das eher weniger gute Headset sowieso nicht lohnt.
Besser klingen wird es nicht unbedingt, einfach da die DT990 von Natur aus schon um Welten besser klingen als alle Razer Headsets auf dem Markt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbkMX7caKaA
Habe hier mal einen Betafield Dolby Home Theater v4 soundtest gemacht.
Stellt bitte sicher das ihr das mit Stereokopfhörern hört, wenn möglich das Video in HD Qualität.


----------



## Berky (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich nutze auch den Razer Surround, was mir gleich auffiel, das der Ton etwas verzögert kommt, das merkt man gut bei schnellen schwenks. Vor ein oder zwei Wochen gabs ein Update und die Verrögerung wurde grösser, was jetzt ziemlich störend ist. Ich hab im Netz nichts dazu gefunden, warum ist das so und gibt's dafür eine Lösung? 
@ kill like a sir, ist dir nichts oder jemand anderem was aufgefallen?


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (1. Januar 2014)

sananelan schrieb:


> @ kill like a sir, ist dir nichts oder jemand anderem was aufgefallen?


Ich konnte damals nichts dergleichen feststellen.
Habe aber auch mit Version 1.0.0 getestet, mittlerweile gibts schon 2.00.10 - daher kann sich einiges geändert haben.


----------



## restX3 (28. März 2015)

Raumklang ist ganz gut.
Für Musik und Filme versagt diese Software Simulation komplett find ich. Verfälsch sehr stark den Klang. Für Spiele ist es zu gebrauchen.
An meinen Kopfhörer liegt es nicht. Hab recht teure Stereo Sennheiser bzw den HD 595. Vielleicht ist diese Software auch extra abgemischt für Razer Kopfhörer, was ich aber nicht glaube.

Am besten das Geld in eine ordentliche Soundkarte investieren wenn man hohe Ansprüche an den Klang hat am PC.


----------



## Darkseth (28. März 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist diese Software auch extra abgemischt für Razer Kopfhörer, was ich aber nicht glaube.


Das ist technisch nicht möglich.

Dass die surround simulation bei Musik nicht geht, versteht man spätestens wenn man weiß, was eine surround simulation überhaupt macht. Surround simulation = 5.1/7.1 in 2.0 RUNTER rechnen.


----------

